# Anyone got a home made pepper spray recipe?



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

One of my dogs carried out his worst and final attack on sunday(he was leashed but got close enough to grab a hold of the dog no thanks to my GF)
So ive contemplated a muzzle for quite sometime now but wasnt going to go with it untill this incident.

Ive paid the vetbills for this horrible attack and dont want to pay anymore.
So in the US pepperspray is legal unfortunatley its not here,im worried that if my dog is muzzled and attcked he wont be able to defend himself if attacked.

So does anyone have any recipes for a good deterrent similar to pepperspray that i wont end up in jail for using if needs be?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe citrus/lemon concentrated spray ? I think


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I was told back when I had Carter to carry a Lemon/water spray. I think it was 1/3 lemon juice and 2/3 water.

Only issue is it doesn't always stop a dog that is in "the zone" even Pepper spray won't always stop a dong in "the zone".

I'm sorry that happened to you Pooch. Just keep an eye on your pack now, it seems like you-know-who's DA gene kicked in full. I would hate to see your girl get hurt.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys,lemon sounds good.
D.M,dont worry about Bless she'd take Blake clean outta the game.(or did you mean my GF or daughter.lol)


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Thanks guys,lemon sounds good.
> D.M,dont worry about Bless she'd take Blake clean outta the game.(or did you mean my GF or daughter.lol)


Yeah I was talking about Bless.

Remember, A Pit may not start the fight, but they will be SURE to end it.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

D.M,yep i know that all too well.
Bless may be fat but she has had to fight way more than the others,i didnt gaurd her like the boys so she got attacked quite a bit when she was young,for such a humble dog she doesnt get walked over lets put it that way,blake knows that.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Mm chances are if your dog is attacked, you won't think to dig the spray out of your pocket and use it..except if you practice with it..same with a gun lol.. And like another above said..chances are it won't be effective..You can miss or it could just have no affect..

I'd honestly carry a big, heavy "walking" stick with you. Useful for self defense as well as for the defense of your dog..


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha thanks Fin.
I think whilst my fists still work and my head can throw a good butt a stick can wait.

Blakes muzzle is in the store on monday so it has me thinking of all types of scenarios the main one being him pinned down and attacked and defenceless.
I might just roll with a hammer.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Who are you worried about? Other people attacking your dog? Or other dogs? I don't know what it is like over there..but chances are your dog won't be attacked oO But I guess better safe than sorry..

And if something does happen..send your SO after em


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LMAO!!
Other dogs Fin,offleash is big over here with many idiots to boot.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I had pepper spray clipped on my belt when a big rot clamped on my lab's neck. It did me no good at all since I couldn't get ahold of it quickly enough and I couldn't pepper spray one dog without the other.

Eventually, the owner came and pulled his dog off and I almost pepper sprayed HIM.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha Ron!
I remeber one day at nottinghill Carnival there was a huge fight and the whole area got gassed,some of us run to the nearby church and put holy water on our eyes to stop the burning,it made it a million times worse.

Guess i'll just keep him leashed and muzzled poor guy.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> LMAO!!
> Other dogs Fin,offleash is big over here with *many idiots* to boot.


Big, heavy "walking" stick works on those too.. Just saying


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Spray Shield is an alternative to pepper spay, but I have no idea if it is available in the UK. It's a citronella based repellent, and safe for all involved. I believe these sprays are meant for repelling an approaching animal, not so much to stop a fight in progress, though who knows, it may work.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Spray Shield is an alternative to pepper spay, but I have no idea if it is available in the UK. It's a citronella based repellent, and safe for all involved. I believe these sprays are meant for repelling an approaching animal, not so much to stop a fight in progress, though who knows, it may work.





> Effective, humane animal deterrent
> Citronella spray is safe for indoor use
> *Can be used as a training aid*


WHAT? -_-

I dislike this product already..


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I think they meant that as in how bitter apple can be used as a training aid. Bitter apple is a repellent too. But ya, if they meant it as some other form of punishment, that would be sick and twisted.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

I just saw the spray pointed at the dog then the "Can be used as a training aid" and was like WHAT? not cool 

That looked like a POWERFUL spray..then again it is probably propaganda..but who knows? Still not right for training.


----------



## WhySoSerious? (Oct 9, 2008)

Are tasers legal over there pooch?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Haha Ron!
> I remeber one day at nottinghill Carnival there was a huge fight and the whole area got gassed,some of us run to the nearby church and put holy water on our eyes to stop the burning,it made it a million times worse.
> 
> Guess i'll just keep him leashed and muzzled poor guy.


Pooch
I know, I advised no muzzle, but if your dog is doing the attacking you got to do it. I do like the walking stick idea to protect your muzzled dog from other dogs though as anything else is a shoestring approach. Sorry Pooch as I know you do not like other dogs getting hurt either.


----------



## wackyweim (Oct 11, 2008)

Try using a mini air-horn. A short blast in the air is all that is needed in most cases. It should give you enough time to gain control of the situation. You can probably pick one up at Walmart. You can also use a product called "Spray Shield" made by Premier. If you are going to use a spray product I think this would be the safest for all parties involved. I would be leery of homemade recipes. This is just my opinion and I don't mean to say homemade recipes aren't safe or don't work because I have never used them. Good Luck!

The Premier website link: http://www.gentleleader.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/behavior/sprays/sprayshield/description


----------

